
Ask HN: Find a partner for an informal side project? - ghgr
I was wondering if there is a site to find a partner for informal side projects. With &quot;informal&quot; I mean to just develop something, not launch a startup. That means not caring about licenses, monetization, contracts, SEO, ads, MVP and so on. No binding documents (at least at first). Contributors are welcome, and they may come and go. Some examples of the type of projects I&#x27;d like to find:<p>- I think it&#x27;d be cool to download the full Reddit dataset and apply NLP techniques. Somebody out there who finds that interesting? Maybe with multiple TB of hard disk, or fast internet, or willing to setup a ipython notebook server, or experience with RNN, or just general interest and ideas?<p>- I&#x27;ve been wondering if you can efficiently find two nodes in Wikidata, and automatically extract insights (like &quot;hmmm, this politician comes from the same city as this real estate tycoon and he entered office the same year that such controversial mall was built, soon after that forest fire burned the same area&quot;). So, who would find that interesting?<p>- I&#x27;d like to take part in the Kaggle competition to detect Diabetic Retinopathy. Somebody who is a doctor dipping into data analysis?<p>- If I had a dump of the position of all planes each minute for the last month Somebody would find that interesting, and wants to propose an analysis? Like, detecting erratic flight patterns, or potentially forbidden areas?<p>- I find HFT (High Frequency Trading) interesting, so I listened for the raw transaction socket from multiple bitcoin exchanges, and I run some basic analysis. Somebody would like to extend it?<p>- Clickbait is both eerie and exciting. How such headlines play with our basic instincts is worth an analysis. Inspired by [1] I dumped thousands of clickbait ads, and I&#x27;m trying to find the patterns they follow.<p>If there&#x27;s none I guess I&#x27;ll build it myself, as another side project :-).<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.theawl.com&#x2F;2015&#x2F;06&#x2F;a-complete-taxonomy-of-internet-chum
======
p1esk
I think you would attract more potential collaborators if you told us a little
bit about yourself: your background, tools you're comfortable with, etc,
basically why would someone want to partner with you.

Also, why don't you tell us why you want to do this, what you hope to get out
of this, how do you prefer to communicate, how serious are you about this
(e.g. how much time are you willing to invest? are you committed to take a
project to completion?), etc.

Finally, do you want to propose a project that interests you, or are you
looking for an idea for a project that someone already wants to do?

~~~
ghgr
OP here. My question was not so much about finding collaborators for my
specific projects, but rather to find a website where people shared theirs.
The examples I gave are just the kind of projects I'd like to find in such a
site.

The points you raised (what to get out of the project, communication methods,
time investment...) is the kind of information that would fit in the
"Description" section. Ideally (for me) would be a site you browse, find a
project that catch your eye (big data? deep learning? bioinformatics? etc.)
and you jump in, contributing what you believe you can (and learning in the
way). No long term plan, just plain old hacking.

------
asrp
Not quite what you are looking for:

[https://blog.asrpo.com/collaborative_trades](https://blog.asrpo.com/collaborative_trades)

but I've heard at least one person wanting to go in your direction (of getting
a group and discuss) instead of what I wrote.

------
sharemywin
This seems like a good idea.

------
mabynogy
I link you my reply to a similar thread (TLDR yes):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17103847](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17103847)

